# 2010 A Smoke Odyssey Chapt 2 ABT first try



## bigslick (Jan 3, 2010)

Wrapping up my time off work and wanted to try and get in another first time smoke for 2010aSO.  ABTs it is!
Wife picked me up the tools sometime after Christmas.  Decided to try just a few.

Did a couple with mushroom, fresh dill, cheddar and cream cheese.

the other was green onion, red and green pepper worch sauce and a bit of honey and cream cheese.  Here they are ready to go.

Did just 2 each and decided on no bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 this time around.

fired up the BGE with some hickory and set my tbs alarm to bark when ready!

got it to temp and put them on, after about 30 mins, about to lose one of them, will tooth pick them next time, and YES use bacon!

Here they are ready to eat, all of them almost fell through the holes, will be more cautious next time.

They were great!  I did learn that I need to have more fixins and less cream cheese, they came out rich and a bit like "dip", will try to make them more substantial next time.
ABTs will be making more frequent appearances here, that is for sure!
Thanks for looking.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2010)

All that for 4 Abt's man ole man you were bored. I always have to smoke about 10-15 everytime for the wife has to have them in the refrig. You know a happy wife is a happy house around here. Then it's gives me another reason to smoke something else to.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2010)

I am glad you liked them but like Mark said that is a lot of work for just 4 of them


----------



## bigslick (Jan 3, 2010)

I know I burned a lot of lump and time just for those.  I asked the wife to get me some peppers while she was out, and she came back with 4!  lol Bless her heart.  She said she didn't want any!  he he he
It is miserable weather here and I am recovering from surgery and can't drive.  So I did what any, bored our of his gourd, guy would do, searched the house top to bottom to find something to put in the smoker!  I was even out of eggs!!!
So I agree this will not happen again!  I did find out I like ABTs so that makes it easier, the shopping list will always have a dozen peppers on it, not just 4.
That reminds me I need a bunch more lump too!
Godspeed,
bigslick
btw getting the 3 tier rack for the BGE so I can always throw some of these on when ever smoke is rolling.


----------



## bkos (Jan 4, 2010)

hope you are feeling better bigslick.  I am itching to get something to smoke but the wind and snow here in western PA has just been rotten.

Looking for the first 40deg day.

KOS


----------

